# Suggestions for good running/walking shoes?



## Shinyonne (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi,

I’m writing this for my mom. She is a healthy active 72-year-old. She plays pickleball daily at a local seniors center, does tai chi, walks and bikes a lot. She also falls a lot and injures herself. Thankfully none of the injuries have been serious but she does live alone. She has some arthritis and balance issues, and she quite noticeably shuffles when she walks. I’ve told her I think she needs different shoes. 

She wears running shoes everywhere and I have seen her fall once: because she shuffles, she doesn’t lift her feet far off the ground so the rubber sole of the shoe “stuck” to the floor and sent her reeling forward. She fell recently during pickleball and struck her head on the floor. I’m concerned that she may injure herself more seriously when no one is around and that her shoes are contributing to her falls. 

Does anyone have suggestions for good activewear shoes that could work for her (soles that are not too sticky, but hopefully still reasonably stylish running or walking shoes.) she has a very narrow foot. I’d love some suggestions for actual brands and models. Thank you!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 31, 2019)

I wear the New Balance walking shoes and love them.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2019)

New Balance here too. Used them for years.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Only thing is, if the soles of the shoes slide easier, she could slip too   I'm with the others on the New Balance, although I love my Saucony's as well but only got them because there weren't any New Balance in my size.

Someone will know I'm sure, if not, maybe her doctor could recommend something??  So good she is active, and I find my balance gets better with my activities.  Has she gotten any advice from her doctor on the balance thing?


----------



## Shinyonne (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the advice! I’ll recommend she check out some New Balance shoes. I don’t think she’s talked to her doctor about the balance thing. I should ask. It does seem related to arthritis and the stiff hip joints. The shuffling too.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

One more vote for New Balance.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

I wear New Balance exclusively when I play Pickleball, and I play any where from 2 to 5 time a week.  They seem to grip the floor well and offer enough padding required by the constant motion of the sport.


----------



## oldman (Sep 25, 2019)

For your mom, I would suggest New Balance with Slip Resistant soles. I wear them when I run on a turf track. Absolutely the best. This type of shoe should cut down or eliminate falls.


----------



## johndoe (Sep 25, 2019)

Shoes are a real personal thing so I suggest she try many brands until they just feel right. Runner shoe stores can be very patient until the customer is happy. Arthritis plays havoc with feet too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

*I, also, suggest the New Balance walking shoes.  I get mine with the Velcro closures rather than ties. Just easier for me, personally, as it is harder to bend down to tie shoes these days.*


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2019)

In addition to a suitable pair of shoes, you might also consider trying a set of Dr. Scholls insoles.  Often, as we age, the "arch" in the foot begins to decline, and that can contribute to issues with walking, etc.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 26, 2019)

One more small point about New Balance.  I was able to buy them for a bargain price! When I looked at more specialized types of shoes, the sales price went up.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2019)

Here’s another thread you may find helpful. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-best-shoes-for-walking.32421/


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2019)

You may want to have her see a doctor if the shuffling gait is a fairly recent development.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2019)

I need a wide (EEEE) shoe & New Balance has many options.
I recently found a shoe/sandal that's great & it's wide enough for me as is - it doesn't come in wide:  "Keen."  I wear them in hot weather.  The openings allow more air circulation than a shoe without that "Gladiator" look of sandals:

https://www.bing.com/shop?q=keen+sa...&originIGUID=9C2ED507C2E345E1A8F1302E17E85F12


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 28, 2019)

Interesting with all the New Balance. I have the NB walking shoes (they are solid black colored) which look like 'regular' shoes. Downside is that the soles/heels wear out quickly. I do a great deal of walking, especially on urban trips, and it only takes me 2 years to wear the heels smooth. But, the shoes are nicely padded and relatively stiff (unlike running shoes). To me, they have better support and nice padding for walking but some people prefer an athletic shoe that will bend. When we travel, we're often walking 8+ miles a day and on our feet 6-8 hours in a day. They work for me.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 25, 2019)

I wear Saucony shoes, because they seem to fit me better than other brands and also wear well. I tried Ryka, and they were comfortable, but the soles wore out much faster than Saucony. I walk every day, so I want something to last about a year. The Ryka soles were softer, I think.


----------

